# Best value in a Deer Stand??



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

I've been looking into buying a 4x6 or 5x7 blind and between an 8ft to 12ft tower, maybe even with the landing at the top....trying to keep cost down as I may get two, so I have been combing through Craigslist...

The types of blinds I have found new are:
All metal (most expensive)
Metal, with pressure treated floor
All Fiberglass
Fiberglass with pressure treated floor
Plastic with pressure treated floor

Do any of you have any advice on where to start?
If the pressure treated floors last 10-20yrs, I can save a lot of money..

But MB Ranch King makes a nice 4x6 on an 8ft tower in the $2K range which is really nice and looks like it would last a long time....

I also know that the Blynd is a really good value on the other end of the scale....

Any good values or sales you have seen or if the Hunters Extrravaganza is the place to buy would be great to hear from you guys...


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

check out the BOSS blinds


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I really have found the best value to be a pile of logs that you drag up from the area where you wish to sit. Works great, killed plenty of deer from behind my log blinds.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

ATASCOSA WILDLIFE SUPPLIES! Heckuva blind for the money. For a little extra you can even get one in maroon and white. WHOOP!!!!!


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*Boss*

As in Boss not Boss Buck, out of East Texas?

They are nice, composite floor...??


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

On our lease we have3 kinds, PVF,The Blynd, And an all fiberglass withe small pourch and homemade ones....The PVF's will last forever.and the aluminum towers also...I think this is the most economical way to go...the fiberglass is the most classy but tricked out you are looking at close to three grand for the set up...the homemade ones are what they are...functional...


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is a tree house that I modeled after the deer stands we hunt from on our land. The are only a few differences in the two. One is that our deer stands have sheet metal for siding and roof instead of wood and shingles. Another is that our stands are closed in on all four sides with a small door cut for entry.

This is 4' X 5' inside and I used treated lumber for everything so it should last a long time. 

The total cost of the materials for this build was $300.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

A good friend of mine makes the best blinds in Texas, made of all steel construction. These have been around for 20+ years in Texas and lots of big time ranch owners can vouch for them. Texas All Steel is the current company that was formerly All-Steel construction out of Uvalde.
Pm me for info


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

aggieanglr said:


> ATASCOSA WILDLIFE SUPPLIES! Heckuva blind for the money. For a little extra you can even get one in maroon and white. WHOOP!!!!!


shouldn't you get a discount for that one!!!!!!!


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

longhorns13 said:


> shouldn't you get a discount for that one!!!!!!!


 Well, they did have one, when I picked mine up, that was orange and white. They had it marked down because a guy ordered it and then changed his mind. I guess he had a change of heart and came over to the good side.


----------



## bjt7290 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Ranch King*

I bought the 4x6 Ranch king w/8' tower this year, and I love it!!! Tied down good it should last a long time.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have two Venado blinds and they are excellant blinds! They are insulated with a metal exterior. Plus, Brad is a great guy and he has excellant customer service!!! Heres the website: http://www.texaswildlifeunlimited.com/venado_deer_feeders/ . Tell him that Jason Davenport sent ya!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

We have 23 AWS blinds, two Silverhorn/Venado and the MB Ranch King In ground blind. The MB is by far the best fit and finish. A bunch of the AWS blinds have pealing paint after just three years. Not just little flakes, but huge chunks. One blind is silver and green now, not black and green. The silverhorn blinds were just set up last weekend, so only time will tell. They do seem to be well made.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*thanks for all your reponses..*

Well, I can't thank you guys enough, the reponses were exactly what I was looking for....

I decided that since we need several blinds to go with the Blynd and towers..I purchased two 10ft towers and one blynd, still looking for just a 4x4 blynd, but have plenty of time before next season...

Since they are inexpensive and easy to relocate, I decided it had the most advantages for me and my situation.

After another year or two on this ranch, I can then upgrade to the Ranch King or similar a blind at a time...

Just hard to beat a 10ft tower and blind in the $400 range that is easy to move and last forever...

This also gives me another year or two to continue to research the MB Ranch Kings, the AWS's, the Fiberglass(Dillon, Boss, Superior,etc), as well as a couple of the all steel ones that were mentioned here....

Another one I've seen in the magazines is out of Beeville, look pretty solid, gel coat fiberglass, if anyone has experience with them??

Thanks again, and I would love to build my own, just that I don't have the patience!!!!


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

*The Blynd no bueno !*

sad3smWe purchases 2 "The Blynd " BOY WAS THAT A MISTAKE" the only good thing about them is they are easy to assemble and easy ( not heavy ) to put up. We now refer to them as " THE DRUM " if you hit the side i think you can hear it from the next county. If you have a freeze and any rain or moisture the windows freeze up so you can't slide them open. The wind can blow the windows open when not in use. etc. etc..etc.....hwell: hwell: hwell:


----------

